
WhatsApp Payments runs into trouble with Indian authorities - NicoJuicy
https://factordaily.com/whatsapp-payments-sharing-data-with-facebook/
======
ankit219
That is the news from May 16 this year. As of recently, Whatsapp payments is
ready to launch after complying with all the demands of the regulatory
authority, like keeping the transaction data in the country itself, and
preventing round tripping. No news about sharing the data with facebook
though.

